
Bind frequently used text snippets to short terms, type them quickly - shivensinha4
http://shivensinha.me/snippet?ref=hackernews
======
shivensinha4
Snippet, a chrome extension, helps you type faster by binding your frequently
typed phrases to short terms. iOS style text replacement, for the cross-
platform Chrome. Be a power user with some serious flair! And for free.

Or, use it to quickly note down something you stumble upon while browsing.
Snippet comes with a handy search feature and is super easy to modify.

